# Se puede vender una Sociedad Limitada



## maxdubois (29 Jul 2013)

Hola a todos tengo una duda, tengo una SL en la que soy administrador unico. La tengo inactiva hace ya un tiempo y por ahora no la pienso activar pero igual me trae gastos aunque son pocos pero me los trae.
Quería consultar si es que alguno lo sabe, 
¿Se puede vender una SL? ¿Cuanto podría valer?
Haber si me podéis echar un cable.

Saludos y gracias ienso:


----------



## gamusino30 (29 Jul 2013)

Claro que se puede, valdra lo que te quieran pagar.

Tiene mejor pinta una sociedad con 5 años de antigüedad que una de reciente creación. También tiene la ventaja que cambia de titular en dias mientras que constituir una nueva lleva su tiempo. 

Imaginate un grupo de amigos que quiere montar un chiringuito en verano, entre que se ponen de acuerdo y la crean se ponen en septiembre.

El precio buscalo en empresas de compra-venta como referencia.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (29 Jul 2013)

Solo teneis que ir al notario y cambiar el (los ) titulares de las acciones.

Si tienes la suerte de saber de alguien que quiera constituir una, la tendria montada en un dia en lugar de varios meses. Ademas, el mismo notario haria el cambio de objeto de la sociedad.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (29 Jul 2013)

Pues yo en constituir mi SL tardé 2 días.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (29 Jul 2013)

Pues no lo pongo en duda, pero hasta donde yo se, lo primero es registrar el nombre. Para eso hay que darle tres nombres al notario y el tramite de comprobar que no estan registrados ya ( supongo que en los registros mercantiles ) a mi por lo menos ( hace unos años, eso si ) me tardo un mes.

Eso suponiendo que uno de los tres no este registrado; en caso de que los tres tengan dueño, vuelta a empezar con otros tres.

Pero bueno, puede que ahora los tramites sean mas agiles.

De todas formas, eso solo es un tramite burocratico. Lo demencial de verdad es conseguir la licencia de actividad segun a lo que te quieras dedicar. Ahi si que ya es para mandarlos a tomar por culo y si puedes olvidarte de legalidades.

Saludos.


----------



## maxdubois (29 Jul 2013)

Hola gracias por la ayuda a todos, por lo que veo es relativamente facil vender la SL, lo que si alguien sabe cuanto podria valer la SL?
Un saludo

Enviado desde mi GT-P3100 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CazaPepitos (30 Jul 2013)

maxdubois dijo:


> Hola gracias por la ayuda a todos, por lo que veo es relativamente facil vender la SL, lo que si alguien sabe cuanto podria valer la SL?
> Un saludo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-P3100 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta



Si está inactiva te recomiendo que des una mirada por internet, hay un montón de gestorias que venden sociedades ya constituidas. Algunas por poco más de 1200€ (te dejo este enlace de ejemplo para evitar el spam). No esperes ganar nada...


----------



## +18 (31 Jul 2013)

maxdubois dijo:


> Hola gracias por la ayuda a todos, por lo que veo es relativamente facil vender la SL, lo que si alguien sabe cuanto podria valer la SL?



Suponiendo que este al corriente de declaraciones, cuentas y demas obligaciones formales; no + de 300 €.


----------



## maxdubois (31 Jul 2013)

+18 dijo:


> Suponiendo que este al corriente de declaraciones, cuentas y demas obligaciones formales; no + de 300 €.



Gracias por la informacion me lo voy a pensar haber que me conviene mas mantenerla inactiva un año mas o venderla.....:
Un saludo


----------



## ladrilloloco (2 Ago 2013)

*¿qué tiene en el balance?*

Suponiendo que no tenga activos, puede tener cierto valor si tiene pérdidas compensables (cuyo derecho a compensar no haya prescrito). Si tampoco tiene pérdidas para compensar poco puede valer, porque constituir una S.L. expres se hace en 2 días por unos 250 €.


----------



## rafabogado (3 Ago 2013)

Aunque te parezca curioso lo que te voy a decir, una sociedad vale lo que valgan tus contactos.

Si te mueves entre el círculo de tu negocio y amiguetes, una sociedad como la tuya no vale nada, porque quien te la compre tendrá que cambiar el objeto, el domicilio, el administrador y varias cosas más (y posiblemente pasará de unipersonal a pluripersonal o viceversa), y eso vale más que constituirla desde cero con las minutas-tipo promocionadas por el Gobierno en fomento de la actividad empresarial (100 euros todo incluido según requisitos - 250 euros todo incluido con otros requisitos).

Por tanto, en ese círculo a nadie le interesará comprarte algo que le sale más barato constituir desde cero en 24 horas o a lo sumo, en 48. 

Ahora bien, si te mueves en determinados círculos de clientes o actividades a los que puede interesar una sociedad con solera (por aquello de que no levanta sospechas y es más fácil trapichear), eso vale desde los 1.200 euros que comentaban por aquí hasta los 3.000 o 4.000 euros dando con el cliente adecuado.

Además de por el factor confianza. La gente no sabe lo que has podido hacer con la empresa, y aunque digas que está inactiva, siempre has podido tener algún problema con Hacienda que no confiesas. 

Digamos que los puros de corazón no quieren sociedades ajenas, no ya porque les sale más barato constituir una desde cero, sino porque desconfían de ti y además les ilusiona el montar ellos una "a medida" con el nombre "LA CASA DE MI CHONI, S.L" decidido en pareja, que esto gusta mucho a algunos ilusos que piensan que por montar una empresa ya son comparables a Amancio Ortega, cuando en realidad no eres más que un nuevo remero del sistema al que van a crujir a impuestos y obligaciones.

Hoy una SL en venta es como tener una casa cueva. Muy difícil de colocar, pero tiene su mercado, y dando con las personas adecuadas puede valer lo que quieras pedir. Entre ciudadanos de buena voluntad y alma pura será difícil darle salida... pero alguien que la quisiera para darle "usos alternativos" aprovechando su mayor humedad y menos temperatura ambiente la pagaría bien. 

Amigo forero, lo que vale no es tu sociedad, lo que valen son los contactos y el que te muevas donde esas cosas se valoran.


----------



## Pat (3 Ago 2013)

Porque un comprador va arriesgarse a comprar un Sociedad que puede tener cadáveres escondido? Puede interesar alguien quien quiere hacer algo ilegal o medio legal, pero dudo que un empresario comparara un SL ya constituida.


----------



## serhost (4 Ago 2013)

Una pregunta ¿no te genera pérdidas al tener que estar de alta en autónomo, la gestoría, el alquiler donde domicilias la sociedad, teléfono y gastos, trámites, dominio de internet, etc?


----------



## maxdubois (6 Ago 2013)

rafabogado dijo:


> Aunque te parezca curioso lo que te voy a decir, una sociedad vale lo que valgan tus contactos.
> 
> Si te mueves entre el círculo de tu negocio y amiguetes, una sociedad como la tuya no vale nada, porque quien te la compre tendrá que cambiar el objeto, el domicilio, el administrador y varias cosas más (y posiblemente pasará de unipersonal a pluripersonal o viceversa), y eso vale más que constituirla desde cero con las minutas-tipo promocionadas por el Gobierno en fomento de la actividad empresarial (100 euros todo incluido según requisitos - 250 euros todo incluido con otros requisitos).
> 
> ...



Hola rafabogado no me habia puesto a pensar de esa manera pero tienes toda la razón al final "una sociedad vale lo que valgan tus contactos"

También me quedo con esta frase "esto gusta mucho a algunos ilusos que piensan que por montar una empresa ya son comparables a Amancio Ortega, cuando en realidad no eres más que un nuevo remero del sistema al que van a crujir a impuestos y obligaciones."

Cuanta razon tienes, ademas el Estado te ayuda a montar la "Sociedad Expres" en menos de 24 a 48 la tienes activa y funcionando. No gastaras mas de 250 euros o quizas menos, pero al final entre gastos de gestoria, cuota de autónomos (que si trabajas por cuenta ajena y ya pagas a la seguridad social de todas formas estas obligado a pagar la cuota de autónomos etc).
Al final te terminan ahogando en gastos y en resumen ahogando al emprendedor.
Luego para liquidar la empresa sale mas caro que crearla unos 400 euros.
En resumen un desastre.:abajo:

Eso si hoy en día se pueden constituir "Sociedades Expres" por menos de 250 euros pero de todas formas tienes que realizar el desembolso del "Capital Social" que son 3000 euros y el banco te tiene que certificar. Que si, que al final los depositas y al dia siguiente los puedes retirar del banco pero para el que no los tiene?

Gracias y saludos

---------- Post added 06-ago-2013 at 17:22 ----------




serhost dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿no te genera pérdidas al tener que estar de alta en autónomo, la gestoría, el alquiler donde domicilias la sociedad, teléfono y gastos, trámites, dominio de internet, etc?



Si por supuesto te genera todos esos gastos y mas, pero si la tienes inactiva gastas aproximadamente unos 100 euros al año que es al presentar las Cuentas Anuales y no me acuerdo que mas.

Un saludo


----------

